# Plongeur Hands For Id3077



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of buying an ID3077 from Roy and I've seen a mod elsewhere where the hands have been changed for Plongeurs.

Anyone know whether these are easy to get hold of? I think the stronger cleaner geometry of the hands works great with the square markers. Orange minute hand substitutes the original orange second hand seamlessly too imo.

Guy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hi mate.....

email me at shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

looks really good with Plongeur hands. Pity it's not a bigger watch.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

GuyJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying an ID3077 from Roy and I've seen a mod elsewhere where the hands have been changed for Plongeurs.
> 
> ...


Guy,

You've really set me thinking - my poor M6 is in need of some serious TLC which includes replacing a broken hand!!









That might just have to be taken as a golden opportunity 

Seeing your watch reminded me that it was the plongeur hands in the main that attracted me to the Yao SKX007

Have to go away and do some head scratching!!


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

It's amazing how such a small change has such an impact on the whole character of the watch. It's defintely a bit more upfront. I've not seen the hands on Roy's shop unfortunately.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That looks great, I wish it was possible to buy a new one that looked like that.

Dave


----------

